# Why I shouldn't belong to an aquarium society



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night, the Christmas meeting of the local fish club was on. I went there with the expectation of maybe buying some plants. I came home with:
- anubias on driftwood (won in a raffle)
- 12 crystal red shrimp
- subwassertang
- 3 ceramic Asian ornaments
- 3 ceramic shells
- 6 Endler's Livebearers (two males, 4 females)
- 3 cories (albino, bronze and peppered)

I have moved Circe out of her 3 gallon quarantine, rescaped it and made it into a home for the CRS. The subwassertang went in there.
I rescaped Apollo's home and added some of the ceramic ornaments (I now have 6 from that line - Finsafe) and the driftwood.
I moved Circe into the sorority, which has gone well, and added the Endler's and the cories.

So. Many. Fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha sounds like something I would do! I'll use my pet store dicount, but I won't go to any tropical meetings as I know I'd come home with more Bettas.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I came home with:
> - anubias on driftwood (won in a raffle)
> - 12 crystal red shrimp
> - subwassertang
> ...


*...and a Betta in a new bowl...* (sung to the tune of "on the first day of Christmas")


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

DKRST said:


> *...and a Betta in a new bowl...* (sung to the tune of "on the first day of Christmas")



The best post EVER!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------

